# Weaving- This is for paper but I thought it was pretty great. -Patterns-



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.origami-resource-center.com/weaving-patterns.html

Why not use it on your loom with pick up sticks.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

What a great idea! Thanks


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow great resource.... Yep pick up sticks or a second heddle.Thanks Mama879


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Love this... great ideas for fair isle knitting too!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I have woven many bracelets from two colors of lauhala, the fronds of a tree that grows locally in tropical areas like Hawaii where I live. I've used some of the designs in your link, but others are new to me. Thanks for posting this. I'm attaching a file that I saved with lots of designs. Maybe you'll be able to use some of these, too. This is a Word for Windows file. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've found some photos of some of my lauhala work. As a weaver I thought you might enjoy seeing them. This is a Word file, as is the first one I sent. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow your bracelets are amazing do you sell them. I love to see things made from nature.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Wow your bracelets are amazing do you sell them. I love to see things made from nature.


Thank you for your kind words. I have sold them. In fact I have some in two shops right now. I haven't made any for a while though, I've been knitting. Are you interested in any one in particular? Aloha... Bev


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

They are beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

blawler said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I have sold them. In fact I have some in two shops right now. I haven't made any for a while though, I've been knitting. Are you interested in any one in particular? Aloha... Bev


Yup three of them. I will pm you. You can sell them here is you would like to just make a separate post for them. They are woven.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Yup three of them. I will pm you. You can sell them here is you would like to just make a separate post for them. They are woven.


Thanks for your interest in my work. The bracelets that are in the two stores are on consignment. I'll check with them to see what's still available and let you know. I need to know the measurement around your hand; hold your thumb tightly in your palm with your fingers extended and measure around the widest part while making it as smalll as you can so the bracelet won't be too big on your wrist. Most of the bracelets I've made will fit me (so I can wear them if they don't sell) and my hand measures about 8.5 inches. Hope that works for you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

I would like to see your bracelets, but I cannot open docx 
Is it possible to have a pdf form available ? 
Thank you , pgf


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

pgf said:


> I would like to see your bracelets, but I cannot open docx
> Is it possible to have a pdf form available ?
> Thank you , pgf


Hopefully this will work. I'm attaching a pdf file of the pictures of some of my work. Let me know if it doesn't. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

blawler said:


> Hopefully this will work. I'm attaching a pdf file of the pictures of some of my work. Let me know if it doesn't. Aloha... Bev


Wow! Your bracelets are just beautiful and so detailed. You sure are talented.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! Your bracelets are just beautiful and so detailed. You sure are talented.


Thank you for your kind words. I've enjoyed making the bracelets and I think we often do well at something we enjoy. Aloha... Bev


----------

